# Titan 2 vs Titan 3 purchasing decision



## klindstedt (Feb 24, 2016)

We've been using a Silhouette Cameo to cut heat transfer vinyl with good results so far. We recently decided that it was time to add a larger cutter to our business. I see good reviews of the Titan cutters and I like the price. What can you tell me about the differences between the Titan 2 and the Titan 3? I see the Titan 3 has ARMS, which as I understand, helps with contour cutting. Any other pluses/minuses between the two? Thanks!


----------

